# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Հայկական անուններ

## Գաղթական

չկարողացա գտնել նմանօրինակ թեմա..
թե այդպիսին իրոք գոյություն ուներ՝ ես ներողություն..





> ՀԱՅՈՑ ԱՆՈՒՆՆԵՐԸ
> 
> 
> Անուն կա, որ վարդի բույր է,
> Կա, որ սարի պաղ աղբյուր է,
> Կա, որ քեզ տուն կանչող քույր է,
> Կա, որ անուշ մոր համբույր է,
> Կա, որ ձեռքիդ եղբոր թուր է,
> Հայ անունը՝ պատիվը մեր՝
> ...


չկարողացա նաև համացանցում գտնել մի նորմալ Հայկական անունների ամբողջական ցուցակ..
թե կա այդպիսին՝ խնդրում եմ օգնել գտնել դա..

թե չկա էլ..
հիշում եմ՝ Հայաստանում մեր տանը ունեինք մի գիրք՝ «Անվանագիրք»..
եթե հնարավոր է, խնդրում եմ, ունեցողներին սքան անել այն և տեղադրել այստեղ..


Նախապես շնորհակալություն..

----------


## BOBO

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Список_армянских_имён

----------

Գաղթական (16.01.2011)

----------


## Գաղթական

> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Список_армянских_имён


անչափ շնորհակալություն
իսկ որևիցե մեկը գիտե՞ Պեպրոնե անվան իմաստը..
 :Read:

----------

BOBO (16.01.2011)

----------


## Դեկադա

> անչափ շնորհակալություն
> իսկ որևիցե մեկը գիտե՞ *Պեպրոնե* անվան իմաստը..


Պեպրոնե թե՞ Փեփրոնե

----------

ՆանՍ (17.01.2011)

----------


## Արամ

Ժող _Արամ_ հայկական ծագում ունի?

----------


## Gayl

> Ժող _Արամ_ հայկական ծագում ունի?


Made in Armenia :Jpit:

----------

Արամ (17.01.2011), ՆանՍ (17.01.2011)

----------


## Tianshi

> Ժող _Արամ_ հայկական ծագում ունի?


  Գիտեմ, որ Արամ անունը ունեցել է դեռևս հայ ժողովրդի նահապետնորից մեկը:Դրա մասին տեղեկություն է հասել հրեական ավանդազրույցից` հրե պատմիչ Հովսեփիոս Փլավիոսի միջոցով,(  ուղղակի անզուգական անուն է  :LOL: ), ով ասում էր, որ Արամը եղել սեմական ժողովրդի նախահայր  Օրոսի հայրը :  :Xeloq:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Պեպրոնե թե՞ Փեփրոնե


երևի Փեփրոնե ավելի ճիշտ է
 :Wink:

----------


## Գաղթական

իսկ ո՞վ գիտե Կարապետ անվան նշանակությունը..

----------


## Ձայնալար

*ՓԵԲՐՈՆԵ*
հուն. Febronia անունից, որ հնչյունափոխվելով /եալ - է, Փեփրոնեալ - Փեփրոնէ/ գործածվել է հայերի մեջ: Սրա փաղաքշական ձևերն են՝ Փեփրոն, Փեփո, Փեփուշ: Այժմ հազվագյուտ անձնանուն է:

http://armenian.name/index.php?a=term&d=4&t=1853

*ԿԱՐԱՊԵՏ*
հայ. կարապետ բառից, որ նշանակում է “առաջընթաց”, “նախագուշակ”, “առաջնորդ”, “ռահվիրա”: Հնագույն անուններից է և տարածված: Սրա փաղաքշական ձևերն են ՝ Կարո, Կարուշ, Կրպե, Կրպո, Կարիկ, որոնք գործածական են իբրև ինքնուրույն անուններ: Ունենք Կարպետյան, Կրպեյան, Կրպոյան, Կարոյան ազգանունները:

http://armenian.name/index.php?a=term&d=5&t=1177

*ԱՐԱՄ*
ըստ Մ. Խորենացու Արա Գեղեցիկի հոր անունն է: ՀԲ մեկնում է իբրև “վսեմություն” կամ “բարձրություն”: Մատենադարանի #5596 ձեռագրում (ժգ դար) սույն Արամ անունը դրված է “Բառք եբրայացւոցի” շարքում և բացատրված որպես “անեծք”, սակայն հրեաների մոտ այս անունը գործածական չէ(թեև ծագումով սեմական է): Այժմ էլ շատ տարածված անուններից է :ունենք նաև Արամյան, Արամունի ազգանունները

http://armenian.name/index.php?a=term&d=5&t=327

----------

Ariadna (23.01.2011), Moonwalker (24.01.2011), Գաղթական (25.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (24.01.2011)

----------

